# Flashget problem



## SE><IE (Sep 5, 2006)

I was downloading Adobe acrobat professional (from adobe.com ofcourse), after the download was completed 41%, it just stopped downloading it. It started showing the files with a X.
I tried starting it again and again but the stats show:
_File size already changed
Error occured!_
Please note that I just paused the download for appx 10 mins. and hencefoth the problem.
The file still resides and has a ".exe.jc" extension. Is there any way I can recover it from the point I lost it (i.e. 41%)


PS: Is massdownloader free? (esp @ prof)


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Sep 5, 2006)

U can try 2 things, But I'm not sure whether it'll work or not!

1.) *Tools -> Options*, in *General* tab, uncheck the option *Get File Date & Time from Server*.
2.) Again open the adobe site and copy the URL of the download, and then open Flashget and right-click on the download entry and select Properties and change the existing URL with the new one.


----------



## SE><IE (Sep 5, 2006)

Bad luck  didn't work out.


----------



## JGuru (Sep 7, 2006)

@i_kill, looks like Adobe website changed the file with a newer one & also the file size
 changed!! I have downloaded CD & DVDS using FlashGet. I never faced this problem.
 You delete the file '.exe.jc' & start a fresh download again. It's better that you 
 schedule it to download at night.


----------



## SathyaB (Mar 27, 2009)

.wysiwyg { 	BACKGROUND: #f5f5ff; FONT: 10pt "Trebuchet MS", Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif; COLOR: #000000 } P { 	MARGIN: 0px } .inlineimg { 	VERTICAL-ALIGN: middle } Hi Everyone,

 I had a similar problem for flashget downloader while downloading MS office  2007 trial version, I have gone through the steps mentioned by Vishal. I have  applied both the points at the same time. First I did the below
 1.) *Tools -> Options*, in *General* tab, uncheck the option  *Get File Date & Time from Server*.
 and then 
 2) I have searched the same site from where i started the download. I have  got the link stored as IE Favourites and then used the properties option to copy  the link, now i have used the same link and changed the download entry with the  new URL and resume. Facinatingly it started downloading.. Hope once the download  gets completed.. it will run !!!!


----------

